# Advice on switching food?



## gem2304 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi,

My wirehaired V is almost 5.5months old and I would like to change his food. He is currently on challenge puppy salmon and rice (only available in the UK I think) but he really has lost interest and I struggle to get him to eat it.

I tried him on some taste of the wild all life stages and he seems to enjoy that although it is quite costly. Benefits of this food have been firmer and much less poops! I have considered Arden Grange and James Wellbeloved, my local pet store advised against James Wellbeloved as 'it is not as good as taste of the wild' or more like James Wellbeloved is cheaper!

Also if I try the Arden Grange or James Wellbeloved should I keep him on puppy food or can he move onto adult? 

I have also been told that higher protein foods can make a dog hyperactive, is this true?


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

gem2304 said:


> I tried him on some taste of the wild all life stages


I can't help you too much with brands, but make sure if you do switch to TOTW that it IS all life stages. Most of their flavors only meet the nutritional requirements for "maintenance" not "all life stages" though a couple do (I think the lamb and the wild boar ones).


----------



## gem2304 (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks, it was the lamb all life stages food.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy is on Burns weight control, chicken or lamb...she gets 200g split into 3 meals per day, and I moisten it just a bit with warm water.....less poo's and a good all round food.. ;D


----------

